# Celebrity Game - Post Sluts



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Here's the rules: 
I'll start it off with Markus Ruhl.
The person who posts next has to use the first letter of previous posters last name which would be (R) as the first letter of the new persons first name.
(Ruhl) - Next would be Ronnie Coleman. Get it?
Only Movie Stars or Bodybuilders (past, present, or future).

Here we go:
Tom Cruise


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 5, 2005)

dolph lundgren


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

Lana Turner


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Tom Platz


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

Thierry Pastel





 i say we'll get more movie stars.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

dammit, same last initial tho i'll leave it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

paul newman


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Its cool.
Nicholas Cage


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

Chris Cook





 


​                                                                                                                                                                [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Welcome                                        to the official website of Chris Cook ???The                                        Blon[/font][/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]d                                        Bomber[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]???.                                        Hopefully this web site[/font] [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]will                                        give you an inside look at me and [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]what                                        I have going on. [/font]You                                        can learn a little bit more about me in                                        my Bio and stats, follow my progress, have                                        fun looking at some of my favorite pictures,                                        get some of my inside training tips, allow                                        you to shop in my store, make it easier                                        [/font]                                     

​                                                                                                     [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]to                                  have access to some of my favorite links, keep                                  you [/font]updated                                  on where I will be, and also make it easy to book                                  appearances. I look forward to hearing from you                                  all!
[/font]​


----------



## Flex (Jun 5, 2005)

Chewbacca


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

[font=Arial,Helvetica]Charles Atlas [/font]


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

Adam West


----------



## Flex (Jun 5, 2005)

just kidding, I didn't mean to ruin your game...

How bout:


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

[font=Arial,Helvetica]Jeff Willet - 1999 Team Universe Light Heavyweight National Champion  [/font]


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

William Smith


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2005)

Wilem Dafoe


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2005)

damn it...posted late.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

We'll go with it P.
Danny Devito


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 5, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> William Smith


Dennis Hopper


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

Steve Mcqueen


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

[font=Arial,Georgia,Times]



[/font]


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah it's gettin all fucked up, someone take it from where Mino left off


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

[font=Arial,Georgia,Times]



[/font]


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 5, 2005)

Donald Sutherland


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

[font=Arial,Georgia,Times]



[/font]


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

ok ok i'll be good.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> [font=Arial,Georgia,Times]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah we get the point


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

sally struthers


----------



## Flex (Jun 5, 2005)

Sergio Oliva


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Jesus...RockGazer you need counseling...he he j/k.
Orlando Jones


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> yeah we get the point


 gave me points too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

james caan


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 5, 2005)

Carl Weathers


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> ok ok i'll be good.




I knew, I knew....


----------



## Flex (Jun 5, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Orlando Jones



Ms. Jenna Jamison


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 5, 2005)

Jennfier Lopez


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

lorne greene


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

george burns


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

bud abbott


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 5, 2005)

Al Pacino


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

Paul Demayo. 

R.I.P.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Dan Ackroyd


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

steve martin


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Markus Ruhl


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

robert redford


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

rupaul


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

robert dimaggio


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

donald duck


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

dick york


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

ben stein


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

sean patrick flannery


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

Frank Senatra


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

sean combs


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

charlize theron


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

Tony Danza


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 5, 2005)

Doris Day


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 5, 2005)

Dyan Cannon
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can you believe she was born in 1937?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

[font=Arial,Helvetica]Casey Viator - History's Youngest Mr. America [/font]


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

colin farrell


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 5, 2005)

Ack... sorry RG.  Guess I should have signaled before cutting you off like that.


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> colin farrell




Frank Zane


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Frank Zane



he was just waiting for the opportunity ot put a tough one in there


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Frank Zane


Ziyi Zhang


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 5, 2005)

Zachary Scott


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh wait, we are still stuck at Z.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Zachary Scott


Thank you..
Steve Reeves


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thank you..
> Steve Reeves



Renee Zellweger


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

ryan newman


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

o u bastard going back to z rite b4 me


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

what letter are we on?


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Z


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Z



Zhang Ziyi


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

zen gesner

googled


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

George Clooney


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

chris farley


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> chris farley



Famke Janssen


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

john wayne


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

willem dafoe


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

denzel washington


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

wanda sykes


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 5, 2005)

Steven seagal


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Sylvia Saint


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 5, 2005)

Sasha Mitchell


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Sasha Mitchell



Marissa Tomei


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

tara reid


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> tara reid



Rachial Weisz


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Rachial Weisz


William Atherton


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 5, 2005)

Alec baldwin


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

adam sandler


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Alec baldwin



Barbra Eden


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Elijah Wood


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 5, 2005)

William Petersen


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

peter north


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 5, 2005)

Nina Hartley


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> peter north




Natalie Portman.............yummy


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 5, 2005)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Natalie Portman


Dammit

Peggy Ashcroft


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Asia Carrera


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Asia Carrera



Christian Bale


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Britney Spears


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Britney Spears



Salma Hayek...................very yummy


----------



## Flex (Jun 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Salma Hayek...................very yummy



Hulk Hogan


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2005)

Harrison Ford


----------



## GFR (Jun 6, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Harrison Ford


Fran Drescher


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 6, 2005)

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 6, 2005)

Hilary Duff


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2005)

denzel washington


----------



## GFR (Jun 6, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> denzel washington



Winona Ryder


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 6, 2005)

Randy Quaid


----------



## GFR (Jun 6, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Randy Quaid



 Quenton Tarantino


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 6, 2005)

Tim Allen


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 6, 2005)

Anglena Jolie


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 6, 2005)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2005)

James Earl Jones


----------



## goandykid (Jun 6, 2005)

Jimmy Johnson (Ace Ventura, the Miami Dolphins one)


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 6, 2005)

Jenifer Lopez (has she been mentioned yet?)


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 6, 2005)

Lou Costello


----------



## Flex (Jun 6, 2005)

Curly Howard


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 6, 2005)

Heath Ledger


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 6, 2005)

larry hagman


----------



## Flex (Jun 6, 2005)

Larry Scott


----------



## GFR (Jun 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> larry hagman



Hilary Swank


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 6, 2005)

Steve Zahn


----------



## GFR (Jun 6, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Steve Zahn



Ziyi Zhang


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2005)

ziggy marley


----------



## GFR (Jun 6, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> ziggy marley



Mohammad Benza (spelling?)


----------



## goandykid (Jun 6, 2005)

ben afleck


----------



## musclepump (Jun 6, 2005)

Aaron Spelling


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2005)

Steven Baldwin


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Billy Blanks


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2005)

Billy Joel


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 7, 2005)

Jaime Pressley


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2005)

Pamala Anderson


----------



## Flex (Jun 7, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Pamala Anderson



FINALLY...

The one and only, the greatest....


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2005)

You didn't post a name so I'm just gonna make a name up.

Steve Buscemi


----------



## Flex (Jun 7, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> You didn't post a name so I'm just gonna make a name up.
> 
> Steve Buscemi




think about it...

I quoted Pam Anderson, and then posted a picture of Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2005)

Again you didn't post a name so I will just make one up.

Billy Blanks


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Again you didn't post a name so I will just make one up.
> 
> Billy Blanks



Bertil Fox


----------



## musclepump (Jun 7, 2005)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2005)

Sam Kinison


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Again you didn't post a name so I will just make one up.
> 
> Billy Blanks


I said Billy Blanks like 4 posts before you did. Let's try to use different names


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Sam Kinison


Kim Basinger


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

bob hope


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Halle Berry


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

bobby duvall


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Donnie Wahlberg


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

walter matthau


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Mark Wahlberg lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Wayne Newton (No dubbling)


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Nick Cannon


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Cory Feldman


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

Fred Astaire


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Andy Rooney


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Andy Rooney



Robby Robinson ( The Black Prince)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm Sure Someone did ronnie Coleman... so
Richard Greco


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

gina lollobrigida.


Can we also do sports figures?


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'm Sure Someone did ronnie Coleman... so
> Richard Greco



Linda Evans


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

Ethal Merman


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Mark Hamill


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Did I out-whore everyone?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

Hank Azaria


----------



## Lucifer (Jun 7, 2005)

Adolf Hitler


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Heddy Lamar

"That's Headley!"


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

Lorenzo Llamas


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Lance Hendrickson


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

Henry Fonda


----------



## Lucifer (Jun 7, 2005)

Frank Zappa


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 7, 2005)

The guys name from Triple X is
Zander Cage


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

Carl Weathers


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Frank Zappa


Actor... Bodybuilder??? --- Actor=Uncle Meat?

Carl Weathers... Is he on pg1??
(cheating)


...Woody Allen...

"Basically my wife is immature...  Every time I'm in the bath, she'll come in and sink my boats"


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

alan arkin

He is? OOPS


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Ashton (Kucher)?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

Kelsey Grammer


----------



## goandykid (Jun 7, 2005)

george muresan



whipping out the wizard references ooooooooooooooooooooo yea...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Micheal Keaton


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Micheal Keaton


Keanu Reeves


----------



## Flex (Jun 7, 2005)

Reg Park


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2005)

Patrick Duffy


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

Dave Mathews


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

matt Dillion


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Dave Mathews


Monica Martin


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2005)

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Damn!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Howard Stern


----------



## Lucifer (Jun 7, 2005)

Harry Houdini,oops

Siegfried and Roy


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Harry Houdini


Henry Fonda


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Fred Savage


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

Sal Mineo


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Martin Short


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Sophia Loren


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Laura Linney


----------



## Lucifer (Jun 7, 2005)

Linda Lovelace


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Lenda Murray


----------



## Lucifer (Jun 7, 2005)

Mister Rogers


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Mister Rogers


Of all people Lucifer you could have picked a bad guy, not mr. nice guy.  

Roy Rogers


----------



## Lucifer (Jun 7, 2005)

You didn't know him like i do. Pure evil that Mister Rogers.

Red Foxx


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Frances Mcdermott

No, No, No...  Don't say these things


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Frances Mcdermott
> 
> No, No, No...  Don't say these things



Marylen Chambers (sp)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Charles Bronson


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2005)

billy bob thornton


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Tom Selleck


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Tori Spelling

I think Someone did Aaron?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Dubble Damn!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Tom Selleck


Sidney Poitier


----------



## Du (Jun 7, 2005)

I dont feel like reading through all these posts... whats the point of this thread?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Here's the rules:
> I'll start it off with Markus Ruhl.
> The person who posts next has to use the first letter of previous posters last name which would be (R) as the first letter of the new persons first name.
> (Ruhl) - Next would be Ronnie Coleman. Get it?
> Only Movie Stars or Bodybuilders (past, present, or future)


....

....Sidney Poitier


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> ....Sidney Poitier



Porter Catrell (sp)


----------



## Du (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Porter Catrell (sp)


Charley Pride


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Charley Pride


Paul Dillet


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Paul Dillet



Dana Plato


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Pierce Brosnon


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Brian Dennehy


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Donny Osmond  (I'm sure he's been in a movie somewhere)


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Olivia Newton John


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 7, 2005)

Johnny Depp


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Damon Wayans...

...


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 7, 2005)

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2005)

Sage Stallone


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Sage Stallone



Steve Davis


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 7, 2005)

Dennis Leary


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Dennis Leary



Lance Drier


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

David Alan Grier


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2005)

Ghandi


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 8, 2005)

Gary Delabote


----------



## Flex (Jun 8, 2005)

Dave Draper


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Dave Draper


Dorian Yates


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Ghandi


Moviestar?

Maybe Ben Kingsley?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Dorian Yates


 looks like johnny winter to me...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Dorian Yates


Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Bev Francis


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 8, 2005)

Jill Roby


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Jill Roby


Rachel McLish


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Here's the rules:
> I'll start it off with Markus Ruhl.
> The person who posts next has to use the first letter of previous posters last name which would be (R) as the first letter of the new persons first name.
> (Ruhl) - Next would be Ronnie Coleman. Get it?
> Only Movie Stars or Bodybuilders (past, present, or future).





			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Bev Francis...





			
				Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Jill Roby


*?????????????*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Rachel McLish


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Bev Francis


Frankie Avalon


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2005)

Ali Matteau


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 8, 2005)

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 8, 2005)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2005)

Martha Stewart


----------



## Shae (Jun 8, 2005)

Susan Lucci


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Susan Lucci


http://www.frsa.com/pixfemuscle/crevalle_back.jpg 
Laura Crevelle


----------



## Shae (Jun 8, 2005)

Laura Bush.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Here's the rules:





			
				GSXR750 said:
			
		

> I'll start it off with Markus Ruhl.
> 
> The person who posts next has to use the first letter of previous posters last name which would be (R) as the first letter of the new persons first name.
> 
> ...


 






			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Laura Crevelle...


 





			
				Shae said:
			
		

> Laura Bush


 
*?????????????*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Laura Crevelle


----------



## Shae (Jun 8, 2005)

AW SHIT!!! Never mind! I did not pay attention to the rules.   


Okay, who would like to slap me first.


----------



## Shae (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> http://www.frsa.com/pixfemuscle/crevalle_back.jpg
> Laura Crevelle


Christopher Walken


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 8, 2005)

Whitney Housten


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hilary Duff
She did a movie right?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Whitney Housten


Harry Morgan


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> William Baldwin


Dude, UR makin up new rules?

....Ahhh Damnit!


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 8, 2005)

we both posted at the same time
Go from Harry Morgan


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Hilary Duff
> She did a movie right?


Dianna Dennis

... Ahhhh!!!  Damn Again!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

OK Let's step ir up a notch

Harry Morgan  &  Dianna Dennis


----------



## Shae (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Harry Morgan


Paris Hilton (did the movie House of Wax)



			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Dianna Dennis


Dennis Quaid


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Paris Hilton (did the movie House of Wax)


Harry Shearer

(Not gonna try Quaid)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Dennis Quaid


Ok... Queen Latifah

...Thought that was a post stopper!


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 8, 2005)

Queen Elizabeth
Quintin Tarritino
Quincy Jones
A bunch of Chinese celebrites also


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ok... Queen Latifah
> 
> ...Thought that was a post stopper!



Lee Harvey Oswald


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> A bunch of Chinese celebrites also


They don't count!?  and stop givin away all the answers, and answer


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Lee Harvey Oswald


Body Builder?...  Or are you counting documetary footage?


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Body Builder?...  Or are you counting documetary footage?



No he was not a bodybuilder.  What do you mean by documentary footage?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Here's the rules:
> I'll start it off with Markus Ruhl.
> The person who posts next has to use the first letter of previous posters last name which would be (R) as the first letter of the new persons first name.
> (Ruhl) - Next would be Ronnie Coleman. Get it?
> Only Movie Stars or Bodybuilders (past, present, or future)


Lee Harvey Oswald?


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry, Lee Harvey Oswald was not a movie star.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 8, 2005)

Do I really need to go through here and pick out all the names who are not movie stars or Bodybuilders?  It is basically famous people.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Do I really need to go through here and pick out all the names who are not movie stars or Bodybuilders?  It is basically famous people.



In that case, Lee Harvey Oswald : Oscar Robinson


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Sorry, Lee Harvey Oswald was not a movie star.


I was hoping to get a ruling on that!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Oscar Robinson


Reggie Jackson


----------



## Flex (Jun 8, 2005)

Ranier Wolfcastle


----------



## Flex (Jun 8, 2005)

i get beat to the punch every fuckin' time haha


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> i get beat to the punch every fuckin' time haha


Sorry


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Ranier Wolfcastle



Will Ferrell


couldnt think of one that began with J


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 8, 2005)

Freddy Prince


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Freddy Prince


Penny Price

I've been waiting to use that one


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2005)

Penelope Cruze


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Penelope Cruze


Cathy LeFrancois


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Cathy LeFrancois


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Cathy LeFrancois



larry hagman


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> larry hagman


  i was going to write that an hour ago but the phone rang... 

 Helen Hunt


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i was going to write that an hour ago but the phone rang...
> 
> Helen Hunt



Henry Winkler


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Henry Winkler


Woody Harrelson

(Unbelievable Pothed)


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Woody Harrelson
> 
> (Unbelievable Pothed)



Howard Stern


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Howard Stern


Already Done!

But, Sally Field


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Already Done!
> 
> But, Sally Field



288 posts....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Sally Field


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Already Done!
> 
> But, Sally Field



Freddy ortiz


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2005)

Olivia Newton John


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 8, 2005)

John Holmes


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 8, 2005)

Henry Hill


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Henry Hill



Henry Fonda


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Henry Fonda


Copycat!...

But...  Franco Columbo


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 8, 2005)

Chazz Palminteri


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

peter north ... again ... he deserves a double mention


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Natalia Porscovia

Sorry, I meant Natalia Murnikoviene


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

patrick swayze, 300th reply


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Natalia Porscovia
> 
> Sorry, I meant Natalia Murnikoviene


I couldn't fix it fast enuff

Go from

Patrick Swaze


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 8, 2005)

Scarlett Johansen


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Johny Knoxville  (Hope this wasn't done before)


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

kevin costner


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> kevin costner


Courtney Love


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

Lionel Richie


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Lionel Richie


Bull$h!t...  What movie... He Ain't no BB!?...  Where's GSXR?... Ruling?

Though...
Robin Williams


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Bull$h!t...  What movie... He Ain't no BB!?...  Where's GSXR?... Ruling?
> 
> Though...
> Robin Williams



lol monkey, like 2 pages ago or so when some1 posted lee harvey oswald,  i followed up with oscar robinson. I guess its just famous ppl now. And Lionel Richie had music videos and went on Oprah, i guess that counts?


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 8, 2005)

If it gets to a hard letter and you can't think of one.
Fill it with whatever.
Lee harvey Oswald was pretty random.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> I guess its just famous ppl now


No F$#kin Way!!!  

(We fixed old Lee Harvey)

This court is out of order!!!


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 8, 2005)

No, I'm saying stick with the orignal rules. IF you get stuck on Z and have to use Zahla Mada Phucka. Thats fine.  No More Lee Harvey Oswald


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

ahhaha monkey, ok so we'll start where we left off with robin williams, it hasta b movie stars (not TV) and bb's?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Lionel Richie


  

Ok.. Raye Hollitt  (Gladiator Zap)


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ok.. Raye Hollitt  (Gladiator Zap)



Harold Poole


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Harold Poole


Peter O'Toole


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 8, 2005)

Pee wee herman

Edit: you beat me to it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Pee wee herman


Harold Ramis


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Harold Ramis



Roger Walker


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Wayne Brady, Bitch!

I knew I could back this up...

(Clifford's Really Big Movie (2004) (voice) .... Shackelford)


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Wayne Brady, Bitch!
> 
> I knew I could back this up...
> 
> (Clifford's Really Big Movie (2004) (voice) .... Shackelford)



Bill Grant


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

ben stiller

too slow


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> ben stiller
> 
> too slow



Steve Davis


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Steve Davis



??? the Running Back?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Steve Davis


Donny Most   (EdTv)


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

Mark Wohlberg


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> ??? the Running Back?



Mr symmetry 10 th place Mr Olympia 1979 -200 class


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

thats some good memory if you can remember the 10th place finisher from a competition 26 years ago in a specific weight class.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Mark Wohlberg


William Shatner


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> thats some good memory if you can remember the 10th place finisher from a competition 26 years ago in a specific weight class.


You gotta pull these things outta yer ass!


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

I wish we could get to J's I have a bunch save up lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> William Shatner


Shirley Jones  (Mama Partridge)


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

Jet Li


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

i got liek 4 more lol, keep them coming monkey


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

iv been waiting to use them for liek 2 days


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Jet Li


Lena Johannesen

(Fitness, But I think she has done BB)


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

jackie Chan


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> jackie Chan



Casey Viator


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

vin diesel


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> vin diesel



Danny Padilla


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

paul newman


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> paul newman


Negrita Jade

(I was busted by Jet Li)


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

jim belushi


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

yea L's are hard..haha foreman and his googled ones


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> jim belushi


Bill Grant


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> yea L's are hard..haha foreman and his googled ones



L's are easy, Q's are hard


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Bill Grant


George Jones

Uh-oh... I can't back that up with anythng but a documentary on Waylon Jennings
(I thought he was in Every Which Way but Loose)
Maybe that was Charlie Pride?


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

John Candy - SpaceBalls, that's my last one


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> John Candy - SpaceBalls, that's my last one



Chuck Sipes 3rd place Mr Olympia 1966.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Sam Elliot


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Sam Elliot



Ed Corney 2nd place 1975 Mr Olympia -200


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ed Corney


Good One

Cary Elwes  (s?)


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 8, 2005)

Eminem


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Edward Norton


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 8, 2005)

Nev Cambell


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 8, 2005)

Chris Tucker


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Tina Turner


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Tina Turner



Tony Emmott


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 8, 2005)

Elian Gonzalez


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 8, 2005)

Edit: damit too slow again


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 8, 2005)

lol i beat you capp, its G


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 8, 2005)

George Lopez


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 8, 2005)

Lucille Ball


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Lucille Ball



Barry Demay


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Barry Demay


Dennis Rodman


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Dennis Rodman



Is he an actor?.................................hell No


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

i thought it was celebs? but even so.. he was in a movie, thus making him an actor

R it is..


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> i thought it was celebs? but even so.. he was in a movie, thus making him an actor
> 
> R it is..



Thats a BIG no buddy. it's body builders and actors only and the prick is no actor.


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Barry Demay



Dave Drapper


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats a BIG no buddy. it's body builders and actors only and the prick is no actor.



He acted in Double Team w/ Jean Claude.. 



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Dave Drapper



Dave Chappelle


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> He acted in Double Team w/ Jean Claude..
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Chappelle



He is not an actor, just like shack isn't............Charlie Chaplin


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

lol but shaq played in KaZaam... Dave Chappelle


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> lol but shaq played in KaZaam... Dave Chapelle


Charlie Chaplin


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Christopher Reeve


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Christopher Reeve



Reg Park


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Pamela Anderson


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Pamela Anderson



Appie Steenbeek


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Sarah Michelle Gellar



Gerad Buinoud 13 place 1983 mr o


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Burt Young


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Burt Young



Yasmine Bleeth........that was a hard one


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yasmine Bleeth........that was a hard one


Billy Zane.. lol im tryin


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Billy Zane.. lol im tryin



Ziyi Zhang,,,.......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Zen Gesner


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Zen Gesner



Gabriel Byrne


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Gabriel Byrne


Burl Ives


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Burl Ives



My man.............Ice Cube.......it's friday


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Catherine Zeta-Jones



Thought I lost you.................Jonny Fuller 8th place Mr O 1981


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thought I lost you.................Jonny Fuller 8th place Mr O 1981


no no no... Zeta-Jones is one name starting w/ a Z  

i fell asleep in my chair


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> no no no... Zeta-Jones is one name starting w/ a Z
> 
> i fell asleep in my chair



Zachary Ty Bryan


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Billy Dee Williams


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Billy Dee Williams



Woody Harrelson...............he can jump


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Harrison Ford


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Harrison Ford



Frank Zane

or

Franco Columbu


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Chris Rock


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Chris Rock



Roy Callender..............wow he was great


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Carrie-Anne Moss


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

im not even gonna lie, i got dvds all over the floor now..., at first they were off the top of the head but im feelin a lil braindead


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Carrie-Anne Moss



Mohamed Makkaway


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Mohamed Makkaway


Michael York  .. Austin Powers


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Michael York  .. Austin Powers



Computer froze...............Yvonne De Carlo


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Catherine O'Hara


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Catherine O'Hara



Olivia Newton John

or

Halle Berry


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

John Voight


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> John Voight



Vanessa Williams


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Whoopi Goldberg



Gary Oldman


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Olivia de Havilland


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

Harrison Ford............Han Solo


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

I already used Harrison Ford


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

you lose..


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> you lose..



tell me all the hhhhhhhhhhhhh out of 413 posts     
ok her you go " winner" Harumi Inoue.......


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

As "winner" i am suspending the game until further notice


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Im not quiting.. its HALFTIME!


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Im not quiting.. its HALFTIME!



Half time??????????? I thought you won


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats a BIG no buddy. it's body builders and actors only and the prick is no actor.


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005379/


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Olivia de Havilland


How RU fella's gonna grow, playin this game all night?... 

...Howie Mandel


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 9, 2005)

Mandy Moore


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Mandy Moore


Milton Burle

Ahhhhh! I Can't get into this at work


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2005)

beau bridges


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 9, 2005)

Bob Dylan


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2005)

Dr. Hook


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Bob Dylan


  Good One!

*Actor - filmography* 
(2000s) (1990s) (1980s) (1970s) (1960s) 


Masked and Anonymous (2003) .... Jack Fate
Paradise Cove (1999) .... Limo Driver
Catchfire (1990) (uncredited) .... Artist
... aka Backtrack (USA: TV title (director's cut)) 
... aka Catchfire (Australia) 
... aka Do It the Hard Way
Hearts of Fire (1987) .... Billy Parker
Bob Dylan in Concert (1986)
Renaldo and Clara (1978) .... Renaldo
Hard Rain (1976) (TV) .... Star
Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid (1973) .... Alias
The Times They Are A-Changing (1964) (TV)
The Madhouse On Castle Street (1963) (TV) .... Bobby
... aka Sunday-Night Play: The Madhouse on Castle Street (UK: series title
***********************************

...Dillon McDermot


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 9, 2005)

Mike Epps


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Tom Hanks


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 9, 2005)

Hue Jackman


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Tom Hanks


Henny Youngman


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Hue Jackman


AAHHHHHHH...

... 

John Leguizamo


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 9, 2005)

Larenz Tate


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Tamala Jones


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 9, 2005)

Jeff Bridges


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2005)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Sarah Michelle Gellar


Gena Davis


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 9, 2005)

Dominic Chianese


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Dominic Chianese



Charles Barkley


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 9, 2005)

Bill Cosby


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Charles Barkley


you got on me about Dennis Rodman!! 



			
				Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Bill Cosby


Carmen Electra


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> you got on me about Dennis Rodman!!
> 
> 
> Carmen Electra



  Barkley was a joke...........he is no actor


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2005)

eric estrada


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 9, 2005)

Ewin McGregor


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Barkley was a joke...........he is no actor...


I disagree, I think he acts worse than alot of people I know 





			
				GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Ewin McGregor


Marcia Gay Harden


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 9, 2005)

Harvey Keitel


----------



## goandykid (Jun 9, 2005)

kelly from regis and kelly


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Kelly Rippa


Roger Moore


----------



## goandykid (Jun 9, 2005)

Mos def


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Mos def


Dabny Coleman


----------



## goandykid (Jun 9, 2005)

christian slater


----------



## goandykid (Jun 9, 2005)

spelling ^


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> christian slater


Susan Sarandon

^


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Susan Sarandon
> 
> ^



Sandy Dunken


----------



## goandykid (Jun 9, 2005)

DMC from Run DMC


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> DMC from Run DMC


??????

Donna Dixon


----------



## goandykid (Jun 9, 2005)

he's been ina lot of commercials


----------



## goandykid (Jun 9, 2005)

and i think featrd ina movie or 2


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 9, 2005)

uhhhh^
David Duchovny


----------



## goandykid (Jun 9, 2005)

david duchovny


----------



## goandykid (Jun 9, 2005)

fuck, ummm, dennis franz


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 9, 2005)

thats weird.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 9, 2005)

googled that shit


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Dennis franz


Fred Gwynne <--- (this deserves a visual)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

Gina Gershon...............41 years old and hot as hell


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2005)

Gary Busey


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Gary Busey


Gil Hill


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Gil Hill



You mess up a lot.  

I will go from Gary Busey.

Bill Hicks


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> You mess up a lot...
> I will go from Gary Busey... = Bill Hicks


*Gilbert R. Hill*
Add contact/agent

Date of birth (location)
1931
Birmingham, Alabama, USA
Trivia
Hill really is/was a detective for the Detroit Police Department...
(show more)
Sometimes Credited As:
Gilbert Hill
Gil Hill 

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][size=-2]*IMDbPro Professional Details*[/size][/font]
*Actor - filmography* 
(1990s) (1980s) 

Beverly Hills Cop III (1994) (as Gil Hill) .... Insp. Douglas Todd
Beverly Hills Cop II (1987) (as Gil Hill) .... Insp. Douglas Todd
Beverly Hills Cop (1984) .... Insp. Douglas Todd
 

 


How dare you question my veritable cornucopia of useless knowledge...
*"You Fargin Corksucker"*

^(Maybe this phrase will stir some more ideas)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Hulk Hogan


Harvey Keitel


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Harvey Keitel


already been said


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Harvey Keitel - already been said


 

Harry Belafonte


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 10, 2005)

Brianna Banks


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Brianna Banks


*Barry Williams* <--- this deserves a visual also


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2005)

wesley snipes


----------



## GFR (Jun 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> wesley snipes



Steve Quarten......7th place Mr. Universe 1973


----------



## goandykid (Jun 10, 2005)

qi shu from transporter


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 11, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> qi shu from transporter


Shannon Tweed


----------



## goandykid (Jun 11, 2005)

tom cruise 


(tom hanks is cruise is done)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> tom cruise
> 
> 
> (tom hanks is cruise is done)


I think they were both done, but...

Cary Grant

Foreman you a-hole, you aren't really challenging yourself by
quoting all those old olympia stats!


----------



## goandykid (Jun 11, 2005)

gene hackman (how bout that one?)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> gene hackman (how bout that one?)


 
??????

Happy Gilmore ... JK

Hugh Beaumont... Ooh wait I'll have to see if he did any movies!?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hugh Beaumont... Ooh wait I'll have to see if he did any movies!?


Ah... hell yeah.... My instincts serve me well
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0064604/


----------



## goandykid (Jun 11, 2005)

beyonce knowles


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> beyonce knowles


Kenneth Branagh


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

bea arthur


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 11, 2005)

Adam Sandler


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

sergio olivia


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sergio olivia


Already done, But...

Owen Wilson


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 11, 2005)

Wynona Rider


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

red skelton


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

lemme guess not done already.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> red skelton


Sean Astin


----------



## goandykid (Jun 11, 2005)

angelina jolie


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> angelina jolie


John Cusak


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 11, 2005)

Colin Farrrell


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Colin Farrrell


Oh you dog, I was wondering who was gona take the bait?

Forrest Whitaker


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 11, 2005)

Will Farrell


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Will Farrell


I think that wa done but...

Freddie Prinze


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I think that wa done but...
> 
> Freddie Prinze



Peter Otoole


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Peter Otoole


Already done, but...

Orson Welles


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Already done, but...
> 
> Orson Welles



Weezy from Good Times


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Weezy from Good Times


 Isabel Sanford

  Slim Pickens

*Actor - filmography* 
(1980s) (1970s) (1960s) (1950s)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Weezy from Good Times


Weezy was from the jeffersons, you mean Florida from good times...

Esther Rolle... (who *WAS* a movie actress as well)

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

Alright Foreman you pick...

Which did you mean?


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Weezy was from the jeffersons, you mean Florida from good times...
> 
> Esther Rolle... (who *WAS* a movie actress as well)
> 
> Rodney Dangerfield




My 1970 TV facts are a bit off, I deeply apologize for the misinformation


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

But who gets to go next, me, or rockgazer?


You have to pick, did you mean florida or weezy?


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

Wen Tzui Pin


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Wen Tzui Pin


Peter Sellers


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Peter Sellers



Sofia Vergara


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sofia Vergara


Vicki Lewis


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

liv tyler


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> liv tyler


Tisha Cambell


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

connie chung


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> connie chung


Cameo???

Courtney Thorne Smith


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

sylvester stallone


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sylvester stallone


^^^^^^^^^^I can't believe no one has done this one???

Sally Kellerman


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

Kelsey Kramer


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Kelsey Kramer


You mean Frasier????  (no response)



			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Kelsey Grammer


Gene Autry


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You mean Frasier????  (no response)
> 
> 
> Gene Autry


Appie steinbeck


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Appie steinbeck


Susan Anton


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Susan Anton


Adrian Barboe ( SP)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Adrian Barbeau


Bonnie Bedilia


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Bonnie Bedilia


Betty Boop.....do cartoons count?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Betty Boop.....do cartoons count?


no but...

Bo jackson


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> no but...
> 
> Bo jackson


Jerry lewis
or
john or jim belushi


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Jerry lewis


Larry Linville (instinct)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Larry Linville (instinct)


Oh yes!!!  He was in the almost grand--daddy of all movies..

C.H.U.D. 2


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Larry Linville (instinct)


Larenz Tate


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Larenz Tate


Tanya Roberts

This also deserves a visual


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Tanya Roberts
> 
> This also deserves a visual


Ryan Phillippe.............god hands dream lover


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ryan Phillippe


Already done, but...

Penelope ann Miller

(Great Ass)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

What the Fuck, this crappy thing won't attach the nice skanky picture of Tanya that I found


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> What the Fuck, this crappy thing won't attach the nice skanky picture of Tanya that I found



Mike Myers
or
Micky Roony


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Micky Roony


Roger Daltry


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

???????????????
This is not the nice skanky one I had before...
But you can see part of her titties


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Roger Daltry


Danny Padilla


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Danny Padilla


Patrick Noriuku Morita


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Patrick Noriuku Morita


Monica Bellucci


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Monica Bellucci


Barbara Eden


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Barbara Eden


I knew her son Matt....OD on Heroine...sad

Estella Warren


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I knew her son Matt....OD on Heroine...sad
> 
> Estella Warren


I was nobody till I did heroin...

William H Macy


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

My New Posts page is locking up on me!?


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I was nobody till I did heroin...
> 
> William H Macy


Milla Jovovich


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Milla Jovovich


Jaleel White (instinct)


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Jaleel White (instinct)


Warwick Davis..........midget


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

boo-ya!


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> boo-ya!


Is that god hands fluffer?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Warwick Davis..........midget


The little black dude?

Who is desmond howard???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh football player... 

DeeDee Conn


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Oh football player...
> 
> DeeDee Conn


Carla Gugino


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Carla Gugino


Oh... Her Cans are sooooo hot!!!

George C Scott


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Oh... Her Cans are sooooo hot!!!
> 
> George C Scott


Stacey  Williams..........do you see a pattern yet?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Stacey Williams..........do you see a pattern yet?


No, what are you reading out of the TV guide????

I don't really know who stacey williams is though


Willard Scott (instinct)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

Stacey williams is hot but the connection is not sinking in!?


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No, what are you reading out of the TV guide????
> 
> I don't really know who stacey williams is though
> 
> ...



No all hot brunettes....until now
Scott Wilson.....mr deltoid


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No all hot brunettes....until now
> Scott Wilson.....mr deltoid


Warik davis is a hot brunette???

Warren Beatte


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Warik davis is a hot brunette???
> 
> Warren Beatte


Yes he is smoking  
Barney Fife.....
Brook Burke


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes he is smoking
> Barney Fife.....
> Brook Burke


Yeah...  I thought of Don Knotts before...  It just rolled off the tounge,
and then that led to tim conway

but...

Beverly DeAngelo


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah...  I thought of Don Knotts before...  It just rolled off the tounge,
> and then that led to tim conway
> 
> but...
> ...



Danielle Fishel......blond but thats ok


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Danielle Fishel......blond but thats ok


I've been wanting to type this like 5 times...

Frances ford Coppola  (fingers crossed)


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I've been wanting to type this like 5 times...
> 
> Frances ford Coppola  (fingers crossed)


Chyna.............one buff dude


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Chyna.............one buff dude


Cyndie Williams (possible pattern)

Give me an E


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Cyndie Williams (possible pattern)
> 
> Give me an E


William Shatner...mabey allready done
Will Wheaton

Star Treck actors


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Will Wheaton


Wayne Knight


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Wayne Knight


Kari Wuhrer..........every bad movie you can name.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Kari Wuhrer..........every bad movie you can name.


Yes, but soooo skanky hot...

Willie Nelson


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yes, but soooo skanky hot...
> 
> Willie Nelson


Nanako Fuujisaki......hot Asian slut....no offense


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

I will end on a good note...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nanako Fuujisaki


Freddie Prinze *"Jr"*


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Freddie Prinze *"Jr"*


Its J right?
Jimmy Walker..........Dynomite....now thats good times in the projects of Chicago...south side....a real shit hole


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its J right?
> Jimmy Walker..........Dynomite....now thats good times in the projects of Chicago...south side....a real shit hole


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Jimmy Walker


freddy PRINZE jr... PRINZE...  P...  you need some sleep...

But...

William Atherton...  Boy, amazing how the mind works after some sleep


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2005)

ANASTASIA movie review with photos, video
  [size=-1]Voiced by John Cusack, Meg Ryan, *Kelsey* *Kramer*, Angela Lansbury and Christopher
  Lloyd; Animated by Don Bluth and Gary Goldman; Rated G *...

  i think they got it wrong too. dammit. 
*[/size]


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 12, 2005)

Alec Baldwin


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2005)

Prince

 you know purple rain.... that one.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Alec Baldwin


 bruce willis


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> bruce willis


Wes Bentley


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 12, 2005)

Ben Affleck


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Ben Affleck


Artie Lange


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Artie Lange


Lacy Chabert


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 12, 2005)

Chevy Chase


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Chevy Chase


Carre Otis


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Carre Otis


Orlando Bloom


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Orlando Bloom


Billy Zane


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Billy Zane


Zack Ward


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Zack Ward


William Baldwin
or if that has been done
William Hurt


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> William Hurt


helen shaver (sp?)


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 12, 2005)

Sara Jessica Parker


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> helen shaver (sp?)


Patrica Ford


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

Frank Oz

Ha!


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Frank Oz
> 
> Ha!


Oded Fehr


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Oded Fehr


Ralph Finnes (sp)


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 12, 2005)

Farra Fawcet


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Farra Fawcet


Fabinne de Vries


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Farra Fawcet


Fred Astaire


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Fred Astaire


try again


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

Were on .........V


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

Val Kilmer!?!?


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Val Kilmer!?!?


it's been done but
Katarina Witt


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 12, 2005)

Kevin Bacon


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> it's been done but
> Katarina Witt


Wilford Brimley


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 12, 2005)

Shit, go with Katrina Witt


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

AAAAHHGGHHHHH!

Bob Hope?


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hilary Duff


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Hilary Duff


Dean Martin


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 12, 2005)

Martin Lawrence


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Martin Lawrence


Leonard Nimoy


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Leonard Nimoy


Natalie Portman


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 13, 2005)

Peter North


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Peter North


Already done, but...

Nancy Travis


----------



## leggett (Jun 13, 2005)

tiki vanderwal.....?


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 13, 2005)

Vince Vaughn


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Vince Vaughn


I'm Thinking already done, but...

Vic Tayback


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 13, 2005)

Tay Diggs


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2005)

David Cassidy

 i KNOW no one said that lol


----------



## maniclion (Jun 13, 2005)

Chasey Lain


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2005)

leonard nimoy


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> leonard nimoy


Already done, but...

Nick Nolte


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2005)

omg stop w the already done  lol. i was thinking u were a little anal w the already done thing... then i saw where you said you'd gargle w that soap n i thought  hmmmm maybe i was wrong then  you said i guess you never wash yourself_ or the person you are having sex with...._  sooo i concluded if you scrub up your partner too yes you may be a little anal. 

  Nemo


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> omg stop w the alredy dopne lol. i was thinking u were a little anal w the already done thing... then i saw where you said you'd gargle w that soap n i thought hmmmm maybe i was wrong then you said i guess you never wash yourself or the person you are having sex with.... sooo i concluded if you scrub up your partner too yes you may be a little anal.
> Nemo


Once again, my GF is a big girl and is perfectly capable of washing herself...
But if she asks, I am always happy to help her a bit 

You are reading too far into things  



			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Nemo = Alexander Gould


Gary Shandling


----------



## maniclion (Jun 13, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Gary Shandling


Sabrine Maui


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Sabrine Maui


Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 13, 2005)

Michael Keaton


----------



## maniclion (Jun 13, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Michael Keaton


Kira Kener


----------



## goandykid (Jun 13, 2005)

kiera knightley


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Kira Kener


Karen Allen


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Once again, my GF is a big girl and is perfectly capable of washing herself...
> But if she asks, I am always happy to help her a bit
> 
> You are reading too far into things
> ...


 how the heck did u know who nemo is   you're good.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> how the heck did u know who nemo is  you're good.


No I didn't, but I figured I would save your answer 
"Anal" to the rescue


----------



## GFR (Jun 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Karen Allen


Alicia Witt


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No I didn't, but I figured I would save your answer
> "Anal" to the rescue


  most anal qualities tho sometimes annoying are positive things. keeping a clean house n so on...

  i'm anal about fixing typos n it's a good thing, this originally said keeping a clean _hose_ and that would have brought the whole soap thing up again... lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

wesley snipes


----------



## GFR (Jun 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> wesley snipes


Sherilyn Fenn


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> wesley snipes


"Wesley Snipes"... is *NOT* allowed anymore

I think he has been done 3 times!!!...



...And all by *YOU* RG 


(My house is very clean)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sherilyn Fenn


Faith Ford


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 14, 2005)

Fahra Faucit


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Fahra Faucit


Already done twice, but...

Fred Ward


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you're good


You don't know the half of it   

(Inside info... shhhhhh... )


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 14, 2005)

Willy Nelson


----------



## Shae (Jun 14, 2005)

Bruce Willis (sorry if spelling is wrong)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Willy Nelson


Already done, but...

Natasha Henstrich (sp)


----------



## Shae (Jun 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Natasha Henstrich (sp)



Natalie Portman (sp)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Natalie Portman (sp)


 




			
				GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Here's the rules:





			
				GSXR750 said:
			
		

> I'll start it off with Markus Ruhl.
> 
> The person who posts next has to use the first letter of previous posters last name which would be (R) as the first letter of the new persons first name.
> 
> ...


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jun 14, 2005)

OMG thats a hot pic!!!

dennis miller
http://images.hollywood.com/images/4_1713324.jpg


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jun 14, 2005)

shit how did mine get so behind?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

SunDust2000 said:
			
		

> OMG thats a hot pic!!!
> 
> dennis miller
> http://images.hollywood.com/images/4_1713324.jpg


 what's a hot pic?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Already done, but...
> 
> Natasha Henstrich (sp)


 hal holbrook


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 14, 2005)

Shae messed up it up twice.  

I will go from hal holbrook.

Hershel Walker


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Shae messed up it up twice.
> 
> I will go from hal holbrook.
> 
> Hershel Walker


Warren Miller.... (obscure, but yet a movie star)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> what's a hot pic?


Listen to you


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

madeline stowe

 "howdy shewwif"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> madeline stowe


Steve McQueen


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

mel brooks


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 14, 2005)

Bill Paxton,
horrible actor.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Bill Paxton,
> horrible actor.


Peter DeLuise


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 14, 2005)

David Hasselhoff


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2005)

Harvey Korman


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Warren Miller.... (obscure, but yet a movie star)



is he that guy who does all those skiing films?

Kate Winslet


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

YES-(warren miller)

William Holden


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2005)

Harry Anderson


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Harry Anderson


Alley Sheedy


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

scot bakula


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> scot bakula


Brad Renfro...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

reba mcintyre

 really she was in a movie


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> reba mcintyre
> 
> really she was in a movie


Sure she was...

Montgomery Clift


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 14, 2005)

Chris Katan


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Chris Katan


Kathleen Turner


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Sure she was...
> 
> Montgomery Clift


  [size=-1]The Secret of Giving starring *Reba* *McIntyre* (CBS 1999). *...

*[/size]Angry Orcs! Can you handle it? orc, ork, angry, anger, orcporn *...*  [size=-1]It was going to be the *movie* that restored the faith many had lost on the *...*  And a cameo by *Reba* *McIntyre* ??? but I mention her only because she is a red *...*[/size]

MSN - Movies: The Man from Left Field[size=-1]*Reba* *McIntyre* plays one of the team mothers, who -- but of course! ... Read more  The baseball-*movie* cycle of 1992-93 was one of the inspirations for the *...*
-[/size] 

MSN - Movies: The Gambler Returns: The Luck of the Draw[size=-1]*...* Romeo (Rick Rossovich) and a feisty ex-saloon gal (*Reba* *McIntyre*)[/size]


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> [size=-1]The Secret of Giving starring *Reba* *McIntyre* (CBS 1999). *...*
> 
> [/size]Angry Orcs! Can you handle it? orc, ork, angry, anger, orcporn *...* [size=-1]It was going to be the *movie* that restored the faith many had lost on the *...* And a cameo by *Reba* *McIntyre* ??? but I mention her only because she is a red *...*[/size] MSN - Movies: The Man from Left Field[size=-1]*Reba* *McIntyre* plays one of the team mothers, who -- but of course! ... Read more The baseball-*movie* cycle of 1992-93 was one of the inspirations for the *...*
> -[/size]
> ...


 
Not listed here was "tremor's" where she played Michael Gross's wife,

"Burt and Heather Gummer"...  She did not return for the sequels


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

i don't know. she does have a lot of fans tho.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

Cher


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

She has a litle too much Twang))) in her singing voice for my taste


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Cher


???????????????


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ???????????????


 






                  [font=avantgarde,arial,helvetica]She       had her name legally changed to Cher, with no last name at all.[/font]


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

In the Pink (2007) _(pre-production)_
 Tea with Mussolini (1999)     .... Elsa Morganthal Strauss-Armistan
... aka Te con Mussolini, Un (Italy)
 If These Walls Could Talk (1996) (TV)     .... Dr. Beth Thompson (segment "1996")
 Faithful (1996)     .... Margaret
 9 (1996) (VG)  (voice)   .... Isadora
 Mermaids (1990)     .... Rachel Flax
 Club Rhino (1990) (TV)
 Moonstruck (1987)     .... Loretta Castorini
 Suspect (1987)     .... Kathleen Riley
 The Witches of Eastwick (1987)     .... Alexandra Medford
 Mask (1985)     .... Florence 'Rusty' Dennis
... aka Peter Bogdanovich's Mask (USA: complete title)
 Rabbit Ears: The Ugly Duckling (1985) (V)     .... Storyteller
 Silkwood (1983)     .... Dolly Pelliker
 Come Back to the Five and Dime, Jimmy Dean, Jimmy Dean (1982)     .... Sissy
 Chastity (1969)  (as Chér)   .... Chastity


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

cher is very cool.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

reba not so much


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 14, 2005)

C
Christian Slater


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

star jones

 Relative Strangers


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> [font=avantgarde,arial,helvetica]She had her name legally changed to Cher, with no last name at all.[/font]


What I was asking ????????????
was, how does Cher follow Kathleen Turner???

Unless she legally had her name changed to "Ther"

And why UB dissin' Reba?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> star jones


Jeff Fahey


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2005)

freddy prinze


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> freddy prinze


Already done + Freddy Prinze Jr, Already done, but...

Peter Weller


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 15, 2005)

Wilt Chamberlin


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 15, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Wilt Chamberlin


Candice Bergen


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 15, 2005)

Brad Pitt


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2005)

phyllis quek


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 15, 2005)

Quinton Terontino


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 15, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Quinton Terontino



He was said like ten times but what can you do with Q.


Tim Mcgraw


----------



## goandykid (Jun 15, 2005)

Mr. Bean

but seriously, mel brooks


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> What I was asking ????????????
> was, how does Cher follow Kathleen Turner???
> 
> Unless she legally had her name changed to "Ther"
> ...


 oops sorry last 1 i had seen was mongomery clift 
 well if cher is in something i'll check it out reba uh i don't really care what she is in


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2005)

Bruce Lee


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 16, 2005)

Lita Ford


----------



## GFR (Jun 16, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Lita Ford


Fred ortiz....better arms than Larry Scott...same generation


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Lita Ford


Fatty Arbuckle


----------



## GFR (Jun 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Fatty Arbuckle


TO late .....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> TO late .....


I was saving that one  








Ossie Davis


----------



## GFR (Jun 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I was saving that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its O bitch...ossie has been done before


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ossie Davis



Drew Barrymore


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Drew Barrymore


Boris Karloff


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 16, 2005)

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 16, 2005)

Demi Moore


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Demi Moore


Max Von-Sydow


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Venus Whilliams


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Venus Whilliams


William Sadler


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Silvia Bernadotte (queen of sweden )


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Silvia Bernadotte (queen of sweden )


She was in a movie?...


...Bob Nelson


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh, she has to be in a movie  Sorry 

Nicolas Cage


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Oh, she has to be in a movie  Sorry
> 
> Nicolas Cage





			
				GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Here's the rules:





			
				GSXR750 said:
			
		

> I'll start it off with Markus Ruhl.
> 
> The person who posts next has to use the first letter of previous posters last name which would be (R) as the first letter of the new persons first name.
> 
> ...




We have been allowing documentarys and cameos


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the rule clearification


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Thanks for the rule clearification


Cam Nealy


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Nick Nolte


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Nick Nolte


Neville Brand


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Betty Davis


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Betty Davis


Don Knotts...  (mentioned but not used)


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Keira Knightly


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Keira Knightly


Keith Carridine


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Catherine Zeta Jones


Jimmie Durante...

You arrn't going to bite on that "*cheating*" thread huh?


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 16, 2005)

Jay Leno


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You arrn't going to bite on that "*cheating*" thread huh?



Lesbians aren't my thing


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 16, 2005)

Dan Akroyd


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Ashton Kutcher


Kelly Preston

I didn't say you were, or were into, lesbians


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Pierce Brosnan

I know you didn't, but I couldn't think of smartass comment to write, so I decided to ignore it


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 16, 2005)

Bob Hope


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Hillary Swank


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

How am I supposed to know that? You think I read all of the 24 pages prior to this one  Besides, you're way too slow for doublebase and I


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Ahhh damn you, you deleted your post and now I look like a fool


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Ahhh damn you, you deleted your post and now I look like a fool


 
What are you talking about?

I think you're too angry, maybe you need to come out of the closet


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Just play the celebrity game and keep that little mouth closed


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Leonardo DiCaprio
Dan Akroyd
Ashton Kutcher
Pierce Brosnan
Bob Hope


			
				Jenny said:
			
		

> Hillary Swank


...

...Already Done, But...

Scott Thompson


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 16, 2005)

Trick Daddy


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Trick Daddy


Debbie Muggli


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Ahhh damn you, you deleted your post and now I look like a fool


 no you don't. the "already done" is driving me up a freaking wall and i'm not reading all the pages either. SO i found a bunch of actors names from hong kong


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2005)

* Michiko           Nishiwaki*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2005)

lemme guess, NOT already done?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> * Michiko Nishiwaki*




Nicole Bass


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 16, 2005)

Bill Murray


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 16, 2005)

Mini Driver


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Mini Driver


Denise Masino


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2005)

maureen mcgovern


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2005)

maureen mccormick


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

Marshall Mathers


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Marshall Mathers


Michele Ralabate


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Michele Ralabate


 *Rudolph Valentino*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> *Rudolph Valentino*


Vern Troyer


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Vern Troyer


Tia Texada


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Tia Texada


Tazzie Colomb


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Tazzie Colomb


Cristy Canyon


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Cristy Canyon


Cory Everson (?)


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2005)

Elvis Presley


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Elvis Presley


Pricila Presley


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2005)

phyllis diller


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 17, 2005)

David Arquette


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 17, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> David Arquette


Alan Alda


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2005)

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 20, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Abraham Lincoln


Movie Stars of Body Builders




Lindsey Wagner


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)

willie nelson


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> willie nelson


 
Mmmnnn, Hey gorgeous...

Nigel Bruce


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)

haha... were you going to say already done?  

 betty white.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)

ever see her in lake placid? she was so funny...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> haha... were you going to say already done?
> 
> betty white.


No I... "already said that"

Walter Houston


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)

halley mills


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> halley mills


Marla Duncan


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2005)

Dick Vermeal


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Dick Vermeal


Vivian Vance


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2005)

Vin Rames


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)

robin williams


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 20, 2005)

Wynona Judd.
My girlfriend said she was in some lifetime movies.......


----------



## goandykid (Jun 20, 2005)

Jea claude van dam


----------



## goandykid (Jun 20, 2005)

jean*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Jean-Claude God-Dam


Vicki Gates


----------



## goandykid (Jun 20, 2005)

George Lucas, I know he cameo's in something


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> George Lucas, I know he cameo's in something


Laurie Nowak


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 21, 2005)

Nick Nolte


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Nick Nolte


Nancy Lewis


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 21, 2005)

Laura Flamboyle


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Laura Flamboyle


Faith Renee Sloan


----------



## BritChick (Jun 21, 2005)

Steve Buscemi


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Steve Buscemi


Brit playing today!?  

Betty Weider


----------



## BritChick (Jun 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Brit playing today!?
> 
> Betty Weider



 

Winona Ryder


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2005)

ryan oneil


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> ryan oneil


Orson Welles


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2005)

wendy beckett


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> wendy beckett


Beate Drabing


----------

